# The "complete" list of announced 4E products for 08 and 09



## TerraDave (Jun 16, 2008)

This is what I hope is complete list of announced releases, including new ones scooped today, with amazon release dates:

_*Dungeons of Dread booster * D&D Miniatures Product: April 8 2008_

_*D&D Miniatures Game Starter * D&D Miniatures Product: April 15, 2008_

_*Keep on the Shadowfell:*  Adventure H1:May 20 2008_

_*Player's Handbook:* Jun 6, 2008_ 

_*Dungeon Master's Guide:* Jun 6, 2008_ 

_*Monster Manual:* Jun 6, 2008_ 

_*Against the Giants:* A Dungeons & Dragons Miniatures Huge pack: Jul 15, 2008_ 

_*Dungeons & Dragons Character Record Sheets:* Jul 15, 2008_ 

_*Halls of the Giant Kings:* Dungeon Tiles DU1: Jul 15, 2008_ 

_*Dungeons & Dragons Premium Dice*: Jul 15, 2008_

_*Dungeons & Dragons for Dummies:* July 2115, 2008 _

_*Thunderspire Labyrinth:*  Adventure H2:Jul 15, 2008_ 

_*Dungeon Master's Screen:* Aug 19, 2008_

*D&D Icons: Gargantuan Dracolich * D&D Miniatures Product Aug 19, 2008
_this and a gargantuan orcus are on "hold"_

_*Forgotten Realms Campaign Guide:* Aug 19, 2008_

_*Pyramid of Shadows:*  Adventure H3:Aug 19, 2008_ 

_*Forgotten Realms Player's Guide: * Sep 16, 2008 _

_*Scepter Tower of Spellgard: Adventure FR1:* Sep 16, 2008 _

_*Tome of Treasures  Adventurers' Vault* Supplement: Sep 16, 2008 

*Dungeon Master's Guide - Deluxe Edition:* Oct 21, 2008 

*King of the Trollhaunt Warrens: Adventure P1:*  Oct 21, 2008 

*Dungeons & Dragons Roleplaying Game Starter Set * Introductory Game Nov 18 Oct 21, 2008

*Monster Manual - Deluxe Edition:* Oct 21, 2008

*Player's Handbook - Deluxe Edition: A 4th Edition Core Rulebook:* Oct 21, 2008 

*Streets of Shadows:* DU2 - Dungeon Tiles: Oct 21, 2008 

*Demonweb booster:* minitures Nov 7, 2008

*Draconomicon I: Chromatic Dragons * Rules Expansion Nov 18, 2008

*Martial Power:* Rules Expansion Oct 21 Nov 18, 2008 

* Demon Queen’s Enclave * Adventure P2 Dec 2008 

*Manual of the Planes * Accessory Dec 2008 

*Open Grave: Secrets of the Undead * Jan 20 2009

*Caves of Carnage:* Dungeon Tiles DU3 Feb 17 2009

Moved: *Player's Handbook Power Cards *March 17 2009 

Moved: *Martial Power Cards *March 17 2009 

*Player's Handbook II *Accessory Mar 17 2009

*P3 Assault on Nightwyrm Fortress *Adventure Mar 17 2009

Moved: *Dungeon Delve* Supplement Mar 17 2009 (early copies released)

*Feywild Booster Pack *Miniatures  Mar 17 2009 

*D&D Miniatures Starter Set * Miniatures  Mar 2009  

*Arcane Power *Accessory April 2009 

*E1 Death's Reach *Adventure April 2009 

Moved: *DDM: Players Handbook Heroes Series 1 *Miniatures  April 2009 

*Monster Manual 2 *Accessory May 19 2009 

*Dungeon Magazine Annual 2009* May 19 2009

*DDM: Monster Manual: Dangerous Delves *Miniatures  May 19 2009

*DU4 Arcane Towers*: Dungeon Tiles Accessory June 16 2009

*E2 Kingdom of the Ghouls *Adventure June 16 2009

*Eberron Campaign Guide *Accessory June 16 2009

*Divine Power *Accessory July 21 2009

*Eberron Player's Guide* Accessory July 21 2009 

*Seekers of the Ashen Crown *Adventure July 21 2009 

Moved *DDM: Players Handbook Heroes Series 2 * July 21 2009 

Unamed *"Huge Figure" DDM * Miniatures July 2009 

Moved: *Player's Handbook 2 Power Cards* AprilAugust 2009

*Adventurer's Vault 2*. Accessory August 18 2009

*Revenge of the Giants *Super-Adventure August 18 2009

*DDM: Monster Manual: Dungeon Lords/Savage Encounters*Miniatures  August 18 2009

*Dragon Magazine Annual 2009* September 2009

*Dungeon Master's Guide 2 * Accessory September 2009

*Primal Power *Accessory October 2009

*E3 Prince of Undeath* Adventure October 2009

*DU5 Dungeon Tiles: Sinister Woods * Accessory October 2009

*Draconomicon 2: Metallic Dragons *Accessory November 2009 

Moved: *Arcane Power Cards* Accessory November 2009 

*Plane Below: Secrets of the Elemental Chaos *Accessory December 2009

What we have seen, and what will be announced. Updated as of March 2, 2009. And migrated from here. 

Please feel free to point out any errors or ommisions. And opinions, as always, welcome.

EDIT: Checked, moved cards and minis_


----------



## JVisgaitis (Jun 16, 2008)

Why are they waiting so long on the DM's screen? I have a rookie DM and he needs one bad.


----------



## Ruin Explorer (Jun 16, 2008)

I need a DM screen bad too. Are the any ones for 4E online that we could print out on card I wonder?

I'm very interested in "Open Grave: Secrets of the Undead". I pray that it is some kind of fascinating fluff-book with lots of ideas on how to use undead in your campaign and a little cruch, not just "HERES SOME MORE UNDEADS GUYS!" followed by 124 pages of stat blocks, questionable illustrations (undead are so rarely drawn well) and less fluff than in a thing... er with no fluff in it.

I'll no doubt buy FRCS and Martial Power out of sheer screaming curiousity, and they'll help to determine whether I buy any more 4E books. The adventures can go to hell. I'm sure they're good, but they're all designed for 5 players and to judge from what we know of them, they a strongly "comic book" feel which isn't how I roll. I fear Manual of the Planes will have the same comic-book-ish vibe too, but I'll probably at least look at it in the shop given Ari here wrote it. If it's got lots of Sigil I may buy it just so I can be "very angry" about how they "ruined" my favourite setting


----------



## dagger (Jun 16, 2008)

I wonder with all the Giant Series love if they are actually going to redo the modules??? 

Anyone......anyone?


----------



## Wisdom Penalty (Jun 16, 2008)

You spelled "supplement" incorrectly.

I would have said you "misspelled" it, but I usually spell misspelled incorrectly.

Wizzy


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jun 17, 2008)

Ruin Explorer said:
			
		

> I fear Manual of the Planes will have the same comic-book-ish vibe too, but I'll probably at least look at it in the shop given Ari here wrote it.




Actually, no, though I dearly wish I had. I was on _Draconomicon_, not _Manual of the Planes_.


----------



## rounser (Jun 17, 2008)

> Tome of Treasures  Adventurers' Vault (Suplement): Sep 16, 2008



"Tome of Treasures sends the wrong message about our magic item book.  Old players will assume it's for DMs."

"True.  We need to make it clear that we want players to buy this, because there are much more of them than there are DMs, and the DMs will need to buy it anyway."

"What if we call it Adventurer's Vault?"

"Eeexcellent.  Now all we have to do to justify it is to overcrowd the PHB with magic items that take precious pages away from things that actually should be there."

"So...bwahahahahah?"

"Indeed.  Bwahahahhahah!"


----------



## Agamon (Jun 17, 2008)

The Rouse said the screen is taking a bit longer than expected to make it a) less expensive and b) super awesome like GR's True20 screen.


----------



## bolen (Jun 17, 2008)

Agamon said:
			
		

> The Rouse said the screen is taking a bit longer than expected to make it a) less expensive and b) super awesome like GR's True20 screen.




Please explain why GR's True20 screen is super awesome.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 17, 2008)

"Deluxe Edition" Players Handbooks and Monster Manuals?  Crap, I knew I should have waited six months before buying my books...

Bet you a cheeseburger that "deluxe" is another way of saying "now with druids!"


----------



## UndeadScottsman (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd just like to say "Woo!  New undead book!"


----------



## M.L. Martin (Jun 17, 2008)

CleverNickName said:
			
		

> "Deluxe Edition" Players Handbooks and Monster Manuals?  Crap, I knew I should have waited six months before buying my books...
> 
> Bet you a cheeseburger that "deluxe" is another way of saying "now with druids!"




   Nah; the Deluxe Editions are just leather-bound, gilt-edged versions of the core books.


----------



## Ruin Explorer (Jun 17, 2008)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Actually, no, though I dearly wish I had. I was on _Draconomicon_, not _Manual of the Planes_.




People tell me all sorts of exciting lies! Oh well, I shall reserve my "giving it a chance" for Draconomicon (which, truth be told, I was probably going to get anyway!). MotP will just have to wait on reviews, and I better not hear nothin' about no shoddy-ass faction-less Sigil.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 17, 2008)

bolen said:
			
		

> Please explain why GR's True20 screen is super awesome.



It isn't made of flimsy cardboard. It is the same material as the covers of the core books.


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 17, 2008)

TerraDave, I think _Halls of the Giant Kings: Dungeon Tiles_ is DU1 and the October set is DU2. I also have the October set down as _Streets of Shadow: Dungeon Tiles_ in my notes, so I think it may have changed its name from "Urban Lairs".

Finally, _Caves of Carnage: Dungeon Tiles_ (DU3) is up on Amazon for release on Feb 17, 2009.


----------



## Center-of-All (Jun 17, 2008)

How does this True20 screen compare to Black Industries' Warhammer 40K GM's screen?


----------



## hong (Jun 17, 2008)

Someone tell me what I'm going to do with a vault of adventurers.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jun 17, 2008)

hong said:
			
		

> Someone tell me what I'm going to do with a vault of adventurers.




Keep them in reserve to replace PCs you kill.


----------



## hong (Jun 17, 2008)

But what if I've banned death?

Then what?


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jun 17, 2008)

hong said:
			
		

> But what if I've banned death?
> 
> Then what?




You're thinking too hard about fantasy.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the corrections. Updated.


----------



## MightyTev (Jun 17, 2008)

I hope the undead book has the Dread Necromancer class in it (or even the plain vanilla Necromancer class with inspiration taken from Dread Necromancer).

I had an ace character in 3.5 - basically a kobold necromancer that was aiming to become a dracolich and take his place as leader of one of the cells of the Cult of the Dragon. An absolute hoot to play.


----------



## Alikar (Jun 17, 2008)

MightyTev said:
			
		

> I hope the undead book has the Dread Necromancer class in it (or even the plain vanilla Necromancer class with inspiration taken from Dread Necromancer).
> 
> I had an ace character in 3.5 - basically a kobold necromancer that was aiming to become a dracolich and take his place as leader of one of the cells of the Cult of the Dragon. An absolute hoot to play.




There will be no character classes outside of Player Hand Books or DDI. Which I'm grateful for. That's only two books a year plus maybe a subscription.


----------



## Zaukrie (Jun 17, 2008)

Really? I thought the swordmage was in the FR book.


----------



## JeffB (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow. Very, Very little here that peaks my interest at all (I've not followed the future products much). Very different from the 3E release time where there were several things in the works that were on my "must purchase" list (and I did!)

MOTP normally would be at the top of my list of must haves, but with all the changes to the cosmology, not sure I'm interested (not that I dislike the new cosmology, just not sure I like it enough to buy a big book specifically about it) . Def a "browse first" item.

Other than that, I'll be looking for Necromancer and Goodman stuff I guess (assuming GSL actually gets done  ).  And possibly a  sub to DDI if they can get that done as well.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jun 17, 2008)

Alikar said:
			
		

> There will be no character classes outside of Player Hand Books or DDI. Which I'm grateful for. That's only two books a year plus maybe a subscription.




This is only speculation on various message boards. WotC has said nothing of the sort.


----------



## Scribble (Jun 17, 2008)

JeffB said:
			
		

> Wow. Very, Very little here that peaks my interest at all (I've not followed the future products much). Very different from the 3E release time where there were several things in the works that were on my "must purchase" list (and I did!)
> 
> MOTP normally would be at the top of my list of must haves, but with all the changes to the cosmology, not sure I'm interested (not that I dislike the new cosmology, just not sure I like it enough to buy a big book specifically about it) . Def a "browse first" item.
> 
> Other than that, I'll be looking for Necromancer and Goodman stuff I guess (assuming GSL actually gets done  ).  And possibly a  sub to DDI if they can get that done as well.




I'm getting the feeling thats the idea...

WoTC recognized that putting out a ton of suplements really really quickly doesn;t work that well? It's info overload, and people sometimes feel like it's just split up to make us buy more...

So put out a smaller number of Cores, and have a subscription service to bring in "steady" revenue.

Not sure if I'm right though.


----------



## edbonny (Jun 17, 2008)

TerraDave said:
			
		

> *D&D Icons: Gargantuan Dracolich * D&D Miniatures Product Aug 19, 2008
> _this and a gargantuan orcus are on "hold"_.




Wah! I want my *Lots to Luv 'n Cuddle Dracolich*!!!


----------



## MightyTev (Jun 17, 2008)

Alikar said:
			
		

> There will be no character classes outside of Player Hand Books or DDI. Which I'm grateful for. That's only two books a year plus maybe a subscription.




I didn't think WotC had confirmed that. The Swordmage is in the FR book, and I'm sure the Artificer will be reprinted in one of the Ebberon books. Also, Manual of the Planes will have a race in it.

Although I could live with Dragon using the Necromancer for it's Class Acts subject the month Open Grave comes out.


----------



## JeffB (Jun 17, 2008)

Scribble said:
			
		

> I'm getting the feeling thats the idea...
> 
> WoTC recognized that putting out a ton of suplements really really quickly doesn;t work that well? It's info overload, and people sometimes feel like it's just split up to make us buy more...
> 
> ...




Actually the only reason I'd want to sub to DDI is for Dungeon Mag (assuming they start puting out some decent adventures)  and the ability to play/run online. Not interested (never have been) in "splatworthy rules crunch" and the rest of what DDI (supposedly) will offer.

Oh, looking forward to the Eberron 4E CS book too   

But yes, your line of thinking re: the business model is sound.  I was speaking strictly of personal product interest though in my initial post. If DDI can't do the online play thing (well) - I'll be the first to drop my sub- good adventures in Dungeon or not.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 18, 2008)

edbonny said:
			
		

> Wah! I want my *Lots to Luv 'n Cuddle Draclolich*!!!




I feel your pain.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 29, 2008)

Added the following:

*Player's Handbook Power Cards *Jan 20 2009

*Martial Power Cards *Jan 20 2009

*Player's Handbook II *Accessory Mar 2009

*P3 Assault on Nightwyrm Fortress *Adventure Mar 2009

*Feywild Booster Pack *Miniatures  Mar 2009 

*D&D Miniatures Starter Set * Miniatures  Mar 2009 

*Arcane Power *Accessory April 2009 

*E1 Death's Reach *Adventure April 2009 

*Player's Handbook 2 Power Cards* April 2009 

*Monster Manual 2 *Accessory May 2009


----------



## Adrift (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you for compiling this.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 29, 2008)

No problem!

The WotC product page for the PHBII has a picture and authors, but no text:

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=products/dndacc/9780786950164


----------



## DiasExMachina (Jul 29, 2008)

Dias Ex Machina is adapting its Amethyst 3.5 setting to 4.0 ED and we have signed onto the GSL as well and are enjoying the experience...


----------



## Miyaa (Jul 30, 2008)

Power Cards just sounds like something from a bad episode of _Captain N: The Game Master_. Crap, I think I just referenced an 90's cartoon I barely remember watching. I'll just go and pluck the gray hairs out of my eyebrows.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 30, 2008)

DiasExMachina said:


> Dias Ex Machina is adapting its Amethyst 3.5 setting to 4.0 ED and we have signed onto the GSL as well and are enjoying the experience...




Hmm, could start a sepperate thread for GSL products....could be really useful. Maybe when we get a little closer to Oct.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 6, 2008)

Added

DU4 Arcane Towers: Dungeon Tiles Accessory June 2009

E2 Kingdom of the Ghouls Adventure June 2009

Eberron Campaign Guide Accessory June 2009

Thanks to Scholar & Brutalman for the tip.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 7, 2008)

Man, that's it? Just 3 FR Products and 1 Eberron in a year? that sucks. More FR and Eberron I say!


----------



## senna (Aug 7, 2008)

BrooklynKnight said:


> Man, that's it? Just 3 FR Products and 1 Eberron in a year? that sucks. More FR and Eberron I say!




The initial plan from Wotc is to initialy release only three books for every campaing seting, one seting book, one player guide and one adventure. Future releases may only ocour after demand from the costumers. This was done to make the release of one campaing seting a year a fesible business, much like white wolf limited series, chngeling etc, who only gets a set number of books.


----------



## Amphimir Míriel (Aug 7, 2008)

BrooklynKnight said:


> Man, that's it? Just 3 FR Products and 1 Eberron in a year? that sucks. More FR and Eberron I say!




Sorry to disappoint you, but Word of God is that each setting will get exactly 3 books only: The Campaign Guide, a Players Guide and a DM's Guide.

No more "Secrets of the Yuan-ti of the Shining South of Xen'drik" or whatever.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Aug 7, 2008)

Bah! I go and make my own list and THEN I find this   Thanks for compiling though.

I was wondering whether anyone can ad 3rd party publisher's items to this list. I have no idea who os doing what now. Any chance we could add what we know (without the whole GSL, or whatever it is, sucks thing)?

Cheers, C


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 7, 2008)

So far I know that XRP has multiple products announced (on todays front page) as does Goodman Games. Mongoose has some sort of sci-fi crossover product, and in this thread Dias Ex Machina announced is adapting its Amethyst 3.5 setting to 4.0 ED.

I might do a seperate one for the GSL crowd as we get closer to October.
I certainly have no problem with anouncements of 3rd party stuff in this thread in the meantime.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 7, 2008)

BK: its what they said, three a year. They have been doing some additional stuff in Dungeon and Dragon (though not a bunch). 

I also think Keith Baker said somewhere on his blog that if those first three products sale well enough, they will make others.


----------



## jgbrowning (Aug 7, 2008)

TerraDave said:


> So far I know that XRP has multiple products announced (on todays front page) as does Goodman Games. Mongoose has some sort of sci-fi crossover product, and in this thread Dias Ex Machina announced is adapting its Amethyst 3.5 setting to 4.0 ED.
> 
> I might do a seperate one for the GSL crowd as we get closer to October.
> I certainly have no problem with anouncements of 3rd party stuff in this thread in the meantime.





Well, in that case here we go for Expeditious Retreat Press. 

October
_The Advanced Player's Guide (highly anticipated player's expansion by Ari Marmell)_ 
_Lands of Darkness #1: The Barrow Grounds (adventure, levels 1-3)_
_Plague (the great mortality in your game)_

November
_Lands of Darkness #2: The Cesspools of Arnac (adventure, levels 3-5)_

December
_Lands of Darkness #3: The Woods of Woe (adventure, levels 6-8)_

Check out my blog http://josephbrowning.livejournal.com/ for more info and cover examples

joe b.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting Joe.  This was exactly the sort of info I was after - ESPECIALLY Ari's Adv Player's Guide 

Really looking forward to that. Any more word on what exactly is going to be in that book?  Please 

C


----------



## DiasExMachina (Aug 13, 2008)

TerraDave said:


> So far I know that XRP has multiple products announced (on todays front page) as does Goodman Games. Mongoose has some sort of sci-fi crossover product, and in this thread Dias Ex Machina announced is adapting its Amethyst 3.5 setting to 4.0 ED.
> 
> I might do a seperate one for the GSL crowd as we get closer to October.
> I certainly have no problem with anouncements of 3rd party stuff in this thread in the meantime.




Although progress is moving quite swiftly on Amethyst 4ED, I personally don't see how we could make the October date.  We also may not want to release among the deluge of titles sure to be released that month.  Priority is quality and we don't want to rush a production that isn't ready.  There might also be an argument on if buyers are ready to jump into a new campaign variation this soon after the release of main system.  Perhaps it could be wise to let them settle into the system and run a bunch of modules before embracing a variation of those rules or setting...so although modules are a wise idea, the idea of releasing a complete campaign setting in October may not be.  Just my two cents...


----------



## glass (Aug 13, 2008)

Mouseferatu said:


> This is only speculation on various message boards. WotC has said nothing of the sort.



Are you sure about that? I could have sworn they did, although I guess you'd be better placed to know than I am.


glass.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 13, 2008)

I had to go back and figure out this reply...we know the swordmage will be in the FR players guide. So there is one not in the PHB. And the artificers will probably be in the Eberon one.

But I have also heard that the arcane, martial, divine...books would have no new classes, just new builds for existing ones.

In any case, the compendium on the DDI is supposed to be updated monthly, so no matter where it is in print, subscribers would have access.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 18, 2008)

Added some Gencon anouncements:

*Divine Power *Accessory July 2009

*Eberron Player's Guide* Accessory July 2009 

*Seekers of the Ashen Crown *Adventure July 2009 

Unamed *"Huge Figure" DDM * Miniatures July 2009  

*Adventurer's Vault 2*. August 2009

*Revenge of the Giants *Super-Adventure August 2009

*Arcane Power Cards* Accessory August 2009

From here:

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/4dnd/20080815


----------



## Connorsrpg (Aug 19, 2008)

@Joe: I looked at blog site and there isn't much info re the Advanced Player's Guide there at all  (Well not that I could find).

Any chance of letting us in on what Ari goodness is in there?

C


----------



## Vayden (Aug 19, 2008)

TerraDave - thanks for the excellent thread. I've put up list of some of the announced 3pp 4e products here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4432133#post4432133

Anyone I missed, please post there and I'll update.


----------



## fba827 (Aug 19, 2008)

I was browsing the ENWiki and noticed that someone had this info compiled on there as well.

http://www.enworld.org/wiki/index.php/D&D_Release_Schedule


----------



## Mouseferatu (Aug 19, 2008)

Connorsrpg said:


> @Joe: I looked at blog site and there isn't much info re the Advanced Player's Guide there at all  (Well not that I could find).
> 
> Any chance of letting us in on what Ari goodness is in there?




Yay! I have goodness. 

Seriously, Joe and I spent some time at GenCon talking about doing an array of previews over the next month or so. There'll definitely be more info coming soon. 

In the interim, I can share this, since Joe already shared it in another thread: The book's new classes--with names deliberately made somewhat different and more "generic" than any potential WotC equivalents--are the martial artist, the nature priest, the savage warrior, the troubadour, and the spellbinder.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks Ari.

Those classes sound awesome. All very usable in most campaigns.

What is the spellbinder though? Can you tell us anything about it? The others are all quite self-explanatory 

C


----------



## Mouseferatu (Aug 19, 2008)

Connorsrpg said:


> What is the spellbinder though? Can you tell us anything about it? The others are all quite self-explanatory




Well, Joe will tell me if I'm talking out of school and giving away too much too early, but...

The spellbinder is my attempt at a 4E class based on the 1E illusionist. You might call it a "sub-class" in some respects, since it borrows heavily from both the wizard in the PHB and the troubadour in the APG (which is why it's always at the end of the class list, rather than appearing alphabetically). But don't take that to mean it's not 100% playable as a class in its own right; it very much is. It just, like the illusionist of yore, draws a lot of its spells and abilities from other sources.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Aug 20, 2008)

Cool and thanks Ari.

I am very much looking forward to this book 

Cheers, C


----------



## Hellcow (Aug 25, 2008)

TerraDave said:


> I also think Keith Baker said somewhere on his blog that if those first three products sale well enough, they will make others.



They *MIGHT*. Nothing's certain. They're going to do what appears to make sense for WotC. If those first three Eberron books sell amazingly well and it's clear that another Eberron book will likely do as well, there's a good chance they will do another Eberron book. If the books don't sell, they probably won't. But they haven't committed to anything absolute one way or the other.


----------



## That One Guy (Aug 25, 2008)

CleverNickName said:


> "Deluxe Edition" Players Handbooks and Monster Manuals?  Crap, I knew I should have waited six months before buying my books...
> 
> Bet you a cheeseburger that "deluxe" is another way of saying "now with druids!"



You are on!

I'm guessing they'll be errata-fied.



hong said:


> But what if I've banned death?
> 
> Then what?



Tickles and cookies. Most evil combination you could create w/ the paradigm subverted.

Also, I'm excited about the APG.


----------



## Obergnom (Aug 25, 2008)

Revenge of the Giants... August 2009... I have been waiting for this. Having run a  "Against the Giants"-based campaign till last december... but I sure was hoping for it to be out half a year earlier!

By that time, my group will most likely have finished the paragon tier... damn.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 25, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> I'm guessing they'll be errata-fied.



Based on the responses various people have received from WotC customer services, the deluxe books will *not* include errata fixes.

I, for one, am hoping that either customer services is misinformed, or that the powers-that-be have a change of heart before the deluxe set goes to print. Simply put: If the deluxe books include the corrections, I will buy them. If they don't, I won't.


----------



## TerraDave (Sep 12, 2008)

Hellcow said:


> They *MIGHT*. Nothing's certain. They're going to do what appears to make sense for WotC. If those first three Eberron books sell amazingly well and it's clear that another Eberron book will likely do as well, there's a good chance they will do another Eberron book. If the books don't sell, they probably won't. But they haven't committed to anything absolute one way or the other.




How did I miss this?!

Ok, a three week late thanks for letting us know.

Also, I actually did some edits on this a little while ago, but never bumbed it, so hear ya go...


----------



## TerraDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Updated based on the changes to DDM talked about here and here


----------



## Rechan (Oct 29, 2008)

One Bad Egg has presented a new player race at RPGNow: The Half-Dead.


_Infected with dark, necrotic magics while dying, the half-dead have returned only part-way to life, their flesh afflicted by an undead curse. Though they can be killed, Death’s grip upon the half-dead is a slippery one at best. Half-dead characters—whether tragic heroes or dark villains—hound their foes relentlessly, driven to action by the horror of their condition. Many half-dead seek to hide their nature from others. When the half-dead are finally revealed for what they are, much of the world responds with horror, revulsion, and worse._

 Inside this PDF you'll find a complete player race for *Dungeons & Dragons Fourth Edition*, along with ten racial feats to bring the horror within to life. You'll also find a monster template, a dead minotaur back for revenge, story ideas, and power cards.


$1.99 at RPGNow!


----------



## garyh (Oct 29, 2008)

Rechan said:


> One Bad Egg has presented a new player race at RPGNow: The Half-Dead.
> 
> 
> _Infected with dark, necrotic magics while dying, the half-dead have returned only part-way to life, their flesh afflicted by an undead curse. Though they can be killed, Death’s grip upon the half-dead is a slippery one at best. Half-dead characters—whether tragic heroes or dark villains—hound their foes relentlessly, driven to action by the horror of their condition. Many half-dead seek to hide their nature from others. When the half-dead are finally revealed for what they are, much of the world responds with horror, revulsion, and worse._
> ...




This looks really cool.  Can someone who's purchased comment on how closely the Half-Dead might be to the Forsaken of WoW?  I really enjoy that take on undead, and would like to find a good 4e representation of that.


----------



## Matrix Sorcica (Oct 30, 2008)

The D&D miniatures starter set is dead.


----------



## Troy70 (Oct 30, 2008)

I for one can't wait for Eberron stuff for next year.


----------



## graywizard8 (Oct 30, 2008)

Both the Player's Handbook Power Cards and the Martial Power Cards are on Amazon for the date March 17th 2009. The display box is at a pre order discount but the single packs are not.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 24, 2008)

Updated based on Thalmin's Summer Catalog thread. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/245515-wizards-coast-summer-2009-catalog.html


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 24, 2008)

Matrix and Greywizard: a late thanks. I made the changes.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't know if this signals a change in the production schedule, but I just got an email from WotC soliciting my pre-orders for January and February. 
January is only _Open Grave: Secrets of the Undead_. No mention of the power cards.
February is _DU3 Caves of Carnage _and also _Dungeon Delve_.

Also, the Summer Catalog makes no mention of Power Cards at all. I hope this indicates only a delay.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 25, 2008)

thalmin said:


> I don't know if this signals a change in the production schedule, but I just got an email from WotC soliciting my pre-orders for January and February.
> January is only _Open Grave: Secrets of the Undead_. No mention of the power cards.
> February is _DU3 Caves of Carnage _and also _Dungeon Delve_.
> 
> Also, the Summer Catalog makes no mention of Power Cards at all. I hope this indicates only a delay.



According to WotC's online catalog, the Player's Handbook and Martial Power cards have been bumped to March. The Player's Handbook 2 cards are listed as an August release. No sign of the Arcane Power cards.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 25, 2008)

TerraDave, also according to WotC catalog, the Dragon Magazine Annual 2009 has been moved to September 2009.

Edit: And, according to [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Dungeon-Magazine-Annual-2009-Supplement/dp/0786952008]Amazon[/ame], the Dungeon Magazine Annual 2009 is taking the May slot.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 25, 2008)

Thalmin and echohawk: thanks!

More changes made.


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 11, 2008)

Added the following:

*Dungeon Master's Guide 2 * Accessory September 2009

*Primal Power *Accessory October 2009

*E3 Prince of Undeath* Adventure October 2009

*DU5 Dungeon Tiles: Sinister Woods * Accessory October 2009


----------



## Jhaelen (Dec 11, 2008)

TerraDave said:


> *DU5 Dungeon Tiles: Sinister Woods * Accessory October 2009



Yay!!!  And about time, too!  Only ten months till I can get them...


----------



## thundershot (Dec 12, 2008)

Martial Power came out in Nov because all of the core Martial classes were in the PHB.

Arcane and Divine power are coming out early to mid next year because PHB2 is putting out the rest of the core Arcane and Divine classes.

If Primal Power is out next year TOO... then that's probably all of the core Primal classes we're gonna get in PHB2.

Which means we'll probably get three new power sources in PHB3...

Unless they plan on doing "Martial Power 2" or some such...



Chris


----------



## Nikosandros (Jan 3, 2009)

Draconomicon 2: Metallic Dragons is listed as a November 2009 release on WotC site.


----------



## Nikosandros (Jan 3, 2009)

thundershot said:


> Which means we'll probably get three new power sources in PHB3...



Wouldn't it be more logic for WotC to include only two power sources in PHB2 with 4 classes each? That way they can publish two "Power" books that year.


----------



## thalmin (Jan 3, 2009)

Nikosandros said:


> Wouldn't it be more logic for WotC to include only two power sources in *PHB2* with 4 classes each? That way they can publish two "Power" books that year.



You mean PHB3, right?


----------



## doctorhook (Jan 3, 2009)

thundershot said:


> Unless they plan on doing "Martial Power 2" or some such...



They mentioned something to the effect that, "They weren't going to rule out doing an _Arcane Power 2_ someday, given that the Artificer won't be served by the first _Arcane Power_ book." Obviously, that's not a promise.



Nikosandros said:


> Wouldn't it be more logic for WotC to include only two power sources in PHB2 with 4 classes each? That way they can publish two "Power" books that year.



Fair enough point, but remember that they're publishing three Power books this year.

...Or maybe that was your point.


----------



## Nikosandros (Jan 3, 2009)

thalmin said:


> You mean PHB3, right?




Yes, of course. 



doctorhook said:


> Fair enough point, but remember that they're publishing three Power books this year.
> 
> ...Or maybe that was your point.



My point was that if 3 different sources are covered in PHB3 than it won't contain at least 4 classes for two different power sources.

Let's say, for the sake of argument, that shadow and psionic are in PHB3 with 4 classes each. This means that Psionic Power and Shadow Power can be published in 2010. On the other hand, if at least a class with, say, an elemental power source is published in place of a shadow class, then Shadow Power would have to wait until 2011.

Now there are a lot of assumption in my point, that's for sure. WotC might be fine with publishing only a power book in 2010 because they have something else planned.  PHB3 might contain more or less than 8 classes. A power book might be published with support for less than 4 classes. Still, I feel that all those assumptions are not unreasonable...


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 7, 2009)

Draconomnicon 2 added. Nik, thanks for the tip.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 5, 2009)

The Plane Below (abyss?) added.

I feel like I am missing _something_....but then if I knew, I wouldn't be missing it.


----------



## Jack99 (Feb 5, 2009)

TerraDave said:


> The Plane Below (abyss?) added.
> 
> I feel like I am missing _something_....but then if I knew, I wouldn't be missing it.




Well I do not know. But I know I have been meaning to hand you some xp for keeping it updated. Everyone I know, from my friends to my FLGS uses it. So thanks.


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Jack.

I knew it was a public service...but even the FLGS? In any case, I am glad people find it useful.


----------



## capn_frank (Feb 5, 2009)

Dungeon Delve Supplement Feb 17 2009
I got word from Amazon today that the release date for this is now March 3rd.

Frank


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 20, 2009)

Delve moved. Release of some early copies at a NY con also noted. Thanks capn.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 2, 2009)

Edited to try to keep on top of all these cards and minis.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 2, 2009)

As many of you probably know, some January and February releases have been anounced. I will be adding shortly.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 3, 2009)

TerraDave said:


> As many of you probably know, some January and February releases have been anounced. I will be adding shortly.



You promise?


----------



## Jack99 (Jun 3, 2009)

Shortly as in "the GSL will be done shortly?"


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jun 3, 2009)

Jack99 said:


> Shortly as in "the GSL will be done shortly?"




This is not necessary at all.


----------



## Shroomy (Jun 3, 2009)

I haven't heard anything about the Q1 2010 releases.  Any links to a discussion thread would be appreciated.


----------



## Alisair Longreach (Jun 3, 2009)

Found on Amazon.com:

Underdark
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Underdark-4th-D-Supplement/dp/078695387X/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1244051016&sr=8-5]Amazon.com: Underdark: A 4th Edition D&D Supplement: Rob Heinsoo, Andy Collins: Books[/ame]

Martial Power 2:
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Martial-Power-4th-D-Supplement/dp/0786953896/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1244051111&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Martial Power 2: A 4th Edition D&D Supplement: Richard Baker: Books[/ame]

Players Handbook 3:
(Sorry, can't find link on Amazon.com)

Player's Handbook Heroes Series 3:
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Players-Handbook-Heroes-Characters-Miniatures/dp/0786953144/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1244051441&sr=1-16]Amazon.com: Player's Handbook Heroes: Series 3 - Martial Characters 5: A D&D Miniatures Accessory (D&D Miniatures Product): Wizards Miniatures Team: Books[/ame]

Reavers of Harkenwold:
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Reavers-Harkenwold-Adventure-HS1-4th/dp/0786953888/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1244051539&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Reavers of Harkenwold: Adventure HS1 for 4th Edition D&D: Richard Baker: Books[/ame]

This is what I could find on Amazon.com right now.


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Alisair. 

I have started a new thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...-edition-products-now-2010-a.html#post4814347

Which has a 5th 2010 release (not including PHBIII).


----------

